# Which Version of the Bible do you read and why??



## Country gal (Mar 1, 2005)

I read the african american King James Version from 1998. I like it because it has passage from black religious leaders with their perspective on the bible passage.


----------



## Sweet C (Mar 1, 2005)

Hmm, I read mostly KJV, but I have a NKJV and a New Revised Standard Edition at home.  When I am at school, I often go on http://bible.crosswalk.com and they have a plethora of different versions as well as commentaries and bible dictionaries.  I like the poetic versing of the KJV, but I also like the straight-fowardness of the NRSV.  I have a few commentaries on Women in the Bible, which help pull out the roles that women played in biblical times.


----------



## CocoaButterflyy (Mar 1, 2005)

I read the new king james version mainly because that is what is used at my church


----------



## Tai (Mar 1, 2005)

I read the New American Bible and the Catholic Women's Devotional Bible.  The women's Bible has daily mediations and weekend devotions, focusing on women of the Bible.  I only read Bibles that contain the Nihil Obstat and Imprimatur on the inside.  I want to be sure that the Word that I'm reading at home is the same Word that is shared during Mass.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 1, 2005)

_*I read mainly out of KJV because that's the Bible I grew up with and the Bible I have has a good commentary with it.

I sometimes read out of my NIV Bible because it's easier to read and understand.

My dad, who is a pastor, prefers the New American Standard Bible.  He goes to Southern Baptist Seminary and learned that this version is a closer translation of the original Hebrew Bible.

I really don't see too much of a difference in the versions of Bible.  I did take a Gospel course and the teacher used NRSV and where you would usually see "men" or "man", this Bible replaces it with "everyone".

But overall, I think the Bible, no matter what version, still reveals the same message. *_


----------



## lexi08 (Mar 1, 2005)

In the past I have read mainly the KJV. However for the past few years I have been reading the NLT.  I do find the NLT to be easier to read and understand, plus this is the version my pastor reads from during service.


----------



## SoniT (Mar 1, 2005)

I read the NIV version because it's easier to understand. I also have "The One Year Bible" and it's the NLV (New Living Translation) version.


----------



## JenniferMD (Mar 1, 2005)

If I want to understand what I'm reading without using too much brain power I read the Contemporary English Version (CEV)--I love it!


----------



## victorious (Mar 1, 2005)

At church I read the KJV to follow along with the lesson/message; but I prefer to read the NKJV.  It's easier to understand, plus my study bible has supporting commentaries, maps, concordance, etc.


----------



## kombov_dymond (Mar 1, 2005)

I read "the Living Bible", because the message is easier for me to understand.  It's falling apart at the seams.  I love that Bible.  

It's about 40 years old. (It came from a yard-sale.)


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Mar 1, 2005)

CocoaButterflyy said:
			
		

> I read the new king james version mainly because that is what is used at my church



Same here. But will I also use the KJV with a Bible dictionary and Concordance to study.


----------



## shinyblackhair (Mar 1, 2005)

I am really enjoying my NKJV. I previously only read NIV. I can't see myself going out to buy a KJV at this point. I need my Bible for study purposes and need to fully grasp each verse. I am also going to buy the Amplified version when my budget will allows for it.


----------



## shinyblackhair (Mar 1, 2005)

OT:

MeccaMedina: My inlaws live in Bridgeport, CT!!!


----------



## Country gal (Mar 2, 2005)

I wrote a really long response and it did not take because I had been away from the computer too long. That timer is really irritating.

Recap on what I said:

On Sunday I was reading to my baby while we were waiting for his CCD class to start. The bible was really easy to read and understand. I was use to reading KJV because I thought it was what was closest to Hewbrew biblical writings. I guess it doesn't matter as long as you understand the concepts in the word.

I am looking for a bible that has commentaries that can explain the biblical terms in every day language. I currently have my first bought bible which is the African American Devotional bible with commentaries from various black religious leaders.


----------



## pookeylou (Mar 3, 2005)

I have about 8-10 versions in my library but my favorite is the Living Bible.  I have a great one called "The New Lamans Parallel Bible"...it has 5 translations in one.  So you read a verse and see all five translations side by side.  

It truly helps to read scripture in context and get a greater grasp if you have different translations.


----------



## star (Mar 3, 2005)

My Bible has both the KJV and NIV side by side this is excellent because it gives the KJV version which very close to original language and then NIV to help me understand it better. I think we need both so it keeps use wise about what God is saying in His word.


----------



## miracle (Mar 3, 2005)

*I mainly read the New Living Translation and am thoroughly enjoying my Life Application Study Bible.  I love the questions and exercises at the end of each chapter which help me to apply what I've read to my daily life practices.  *


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 5, 2005)

miracle said:
			
		

> *I mainly read the New Living Translation and am thoroughly enjoying my Life Application Study Bible. I love the questions and exercises at the end of each chapter which help me to apply what I've read to my daily life practices. *


 
*Hey, I have a King James Version bible that has Life Application Study in it.  I really like how it breaks down most of the verses in the bible for understanding. *


----------



## lonesomedove (Mar 5, 2005)

star said:
			
		

> My Bible has both the KJV and NIV side by side this is excellent because it gives the KJV version which very close to original language and then NIV to help me understand it better. I think we need both so it keeps use wise about what God is saying in His word.



Star who makes the Bible that you have?  I'm looking for something exactly like that for Church.  Right now I use NIV which I love, but for Bible study and Church they read the KJV it would be great to have both versions right there.


----------



## JuJuBoo (Mar 6, 2005)

pookeylou said:
			
		

> I have about 8-10 versions in my library but my favorite is the Living Bible.  I have a great one called "The New Lamans Parallel Bible"...it has 5 translations in one.  So you read a verse and see all five translations side by side.
> 
> It truly helps to read scripture in context and get a greater grasp if you have different translations.



those bibles are the BOMB!  I've always wanted one.


The one I read the most is the NIV. It's the easiest for me to understand.


----------



## stcsweet (Mar 6, 2005)

Up until the Fall of last year, I've relied upon the NIV for my studies. Lately, I've started studying with the New American Standard Bible. I also have a KJV that I rarely use.

I also use e-Sword, FREE electronic bible software (I have this on my computer here and at work). It has many translations, commentaries, and dictionaries.

Visit www.e-sword.net. You can download the basic software, which comes with the KJV with Strong's numbers and Strong's dictionary. You can also download other free versions.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 7, 2005)

I use the Thomson Chain reference Bible, The American Standard 1904, The Orthodox Study Bible and the Stongs Concordance.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats the Thompsons Chain reference Bible


----------



## slwe415 (Mar 7, 2005)

I usually use KJV.  It is what I grew up with.  I too use e-sword on my computers at home and at work.  I absolutely love it.


----------



## Ipanema (Mar 8, 2005)

I read the King James Version.  I like how poetic it sounds, and I've never had trouble understanding it.


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Mar 8, 2005)

NIV because its easier to understand.


----------



## vevster (Mar 13, 2005)

When you use one version of the bible as opposed to another, how do you know if it is the most ACCURATE version?  How do you know things haven't been left out or changed?

That is my concern... especially with those that take the bible literally...


----------



## MissB (Mar 13, 2005)

I read the New King James version of the bible. When I read NIV or KJV, I can't follow the scripture with my Pastor. Now everything is verbatim and easier to understand.


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 14, 2005)

I read The Message version of the bible and I love it!  I know a lot of translations claim to be in modern language, but in my opinion, The Message is closest to the language I use everyday.  I've read through the King James and NIV versions in their entirety but The Message is the first version that I feel like I really "get".  I use the King James for memorizing verses though, because the language is much prettier...more poetic.


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 14, 2005)

vevster said:
			
		

> When you use one version of the bible as opposed to another, how do you know if it is the most ACCURATE version?  How do you know things haven't been left out or changed?
> 
> That is my concern... especially with those that take the bible literally...




I know that some translations are considered more accurate than others.  For instance (and I don't know if this is true) I've heard that the New King James isn't considered very accurate.  But in my opinion, I think you have to read many different translations and compare them.  Some minor things may vary from one translation to another, but the message should be the same.  Comparing the different translations helps me get at the "core" of what the bible is saying.

I just finished reading The Purpose Driven Life and they recommend reading as many different translations as possible, which is what I'm trying to do.


----------



## Chrissy811 (Mar 14, 2005)

kombov_dymond said:
			
		

> I read "the Living Bible", because the message is easier for me to understand.  It's falling apart at the seams.  I love that Bible.



Mine is older too I got mine from a yard sale too.  But I use the KJV at church.

It's about 40 years old. (It came from a yard-sale


----------



## Jewell (Mar 16, 2005)

I have the KJV, although I have read the NIV.  I prefer KJV, because its not really altered, and I can understand it.  The other versions just clarify meanings, etc.  I love the KJV.


----------



## Cinnabuns (Mar 20, 2005)

*I read NIV, because I love the way the scriptures flow.  I also like the remix bible too.*


----------



## PretteePlease (Mar 21, 2005)

i read different versions mostly king james version and the niv sometimes it dont quite understand the king james so then i refer to other versions


----------

